# mvc, controller informieren über änderung von textfeldern



## ARadauer (22. Mai 2007)

mir kommt vor das mein ansatz, bzw mein versändnis vom mvc patter gewalltig holpert....


also ich hab ein modell, das objekte aus einer db lädt und diese in einem Vektor hält

eine view, die alle objekte in einer tabelle anzeigt und immer das selektierte in einem formular mit textfeldern darstellt.

einen controller, der beide anlegt und bei aktionen in der view, das modell anpassen soll 

der controller wird vom view über actionListender informiert

und die View ist beim Modell als Observer registriert

ok das ist mein system.

jetzt wählt der benutzer zb einen eintrag in der tabelle aus, der controller informiert das modell, welches objekt gewählt wurd und weißt es einer Veriable zu objSelected, die View wird informiert und diese hohlt sich die Daten vom objSelected des Modells und füllt das Formular.


wählt der benutzer nun einen anderen eintrag in der tabelle, sollte aber vorher geprüft werden ob der benutzer was an in den textfeldern verändert hat, um abzufragen ob die veränderung in die db gespeichert werden soll. mhn irgendwie mies, eigentlich soll ja das modell wissen ob das objekt verändert wurde, aber wie ... jedem textfield einen CaretListener zuweisen und bei jedem tippen, das modell anpassen??? irgendwie kommt mir das alles nicht sehr sauber vor.....

btw gibt es eine möglichkeit, objekte an formulare zu binden, so das veränderungen im textfeld sich direkt auf die jeweilige eigenschaft des objekte wiederspiegelt


----------



## public_void_main (20. Jun 2007)

Hi,

zu Deiner letzten Frage: Thema DataBinding, http://www.jgoodies.com/articles/binding.pdf


----------



## ARadauer (20. Jun 2007)

danke, werd mich gleich mal damit beschäftigen


----------

